# Drivers Liquidation Auction



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

I dont know if anyone will interested in this.

Drivers Performance centre shut down in April and Wilsons Auctions in Dalry are now auctioning off all their stock.
Viewing is on the 23rd of june, 10am till 5pm. With the auction on the 24th of June at 6.30pm. 
Link is here: http://www.wilsonsauctions.com/drivers.asp

Steve


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Scchweett are we going Steve?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

I knew the owner George Gibson quite well and didn't know they had folded. 

A sad day becuase their service was second to none in my experience of using them for well over 20 years. 

I guess they just couldn't compete with 'internet' prices. 

Alan W


----------



## Igloo (Oct 18, 2009)

I'd love to go to this, Shame it's in Scotland


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

Ohh I might pop round to that.
Alex


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> Scchweett are we going Steve?


I sure am, mate?...Fancy it?


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Alan W said:


> I knew the owner George Gibson quite well and didn't know they had folded.
> 
> A sad day becuase their service was second to none in my experience of using them for well over 20 years.
> 
> ...


I think your right Alan. The service was great, but as you say, prices were the stinger compared to other internet shops. Dam shame though.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

I worked for them in the first shop (I helped clean it and assemble the shelving in Gt Western Road for it opening back in the early 80's I worked there with David Wilkinson (who now owns Motorspeed in central Ayr.

George was a good bloke and so was Alan his elder brother and owner of Checkpoint. I find this news very very sad as it was a bit I suppose like the holy grail for car enthusiasts in it's heyday.

I never really went back to them after I left and only very infrequently visited it in the big place it relocated to in St Georges Road. If I can I may go along to the auction for old times sake.

Sad day.


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

No income tax No VAT No money back No gaurantee God bless hookey street Viva hookey street Singing manifique hookey street ...... 

Cheers for posting this Mate I love an auction and the Ebay fun that follows .............:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Nice, anyone want to pick me up some cheap good alloys with tyres for my golf lol. If anyone goes to the viewing fancy letting me know if there are any?


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Drivers were s****. George was stumped at the best of times when met with someone who knew what they were talking about.


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

i think i might be into this


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

For those interested the auction is tonight. 

The Catalogue of items is now available to view/download on the Wilsons Auctions website. 700+ items but the descriptions aren't great. 

Alan W


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Dougster said:


> Drivers were s****. George was stumped at the best of times when met with someone who knew what they were talking about.


Glad I am not the only one to think this...

He is one of the most arrogant people I have ever met.

Even when I caught his staff red handed ragging my car in the city centre, he tried to make out that I was to blame...

Then, it took them over a year to fix my alarm (which cost, at the time over £700), again saying it was everyone else fault but theirs....

I have always warned people against going to his s***hole....

Hopefully there will be some better priced items tonight, good luck to all that are going......

:thumb:


----------



## liamsxa (Nov 3, 2007)

anyone want to buy me one of the genesis amps if there either a profile 2/profile 2 ultra or a profile4/profile4ultra if one of them go for under 100 pounds il definately buy it off you and give you an extra 20 quid?


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Alan W said:


> For those interested the auction is tonight.
> 
> The Catalogue of items is now available to view/download on the Wilsons Auctions website. 700+ items but the descriptions aren't great.
> 
> Alan W


I was talking to a few of Wilsons staff yesterday. They are struggling with the ammount of kit they took out of the shop, hence the 2nd auction on the 5th of July. Also a lot of the parts are not labelled with part numbers, so they cant figure out what exactly the parts are for.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

mkv said:


> I was talking to a few of Wilsons staff yesterday. They are struggling with the ammount of kit they took out of the shop, hence the 2nd auction on the 5th of July. Also a lot of the parts are not labelled with part numbers, so they cant figure out what exactly the parts are for.


Fair enough but they've not even listed the model or size of tyres in the following lots (and it's on the sidewall!):

556 Pirelli Tyre
557 Ecsta Tyre
558 Yokohama Tyre
559 Nanking Tyre
560 Continental Tyre
561 Continental Tyre
562 Pirelli Tyre
563 Pirelli Tyre

Lots of Eibach Federn Pro Kits (Lowered Spring Kits) listed without any details and the Part Number is on the side of the box! This can then be cross referred with the Eibach Website. 

Lot's of bargains to be had me thinks if you know what you're looking at! 

Alan W


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Encourages people to get down there and have a look and see if theres something that fits there vehicle then......:thumb:


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

wish i could go to this.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

There will be some high end alloys there, if they kept the ones in the window in stock. 

Deep dish AMG stylee YUM.


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

So who bought what?

Any bargains that I missed?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

47p2 said:


> So who bought what?
> 
> Any bargains that I missed?


Well I never intended to go (far too tempting! :lol but I'm not sure about all the others.

Alan W


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

i forgot


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I was working till 10pm!


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Never made it. To busy....................


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

I did contemplate going, but then thought it would be crowded with 'Detailingworld' forum members who would buy everything in sight.

Now if I had known you lot weren't going I could have grabbed myself a bargain


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

47p2 said:


> I did contemplate going, but then thought it would be crowded with 'Detailingworld' forum members who would buy everything in sight.
> 
> Now if I had known you lot weren't going I could have grabbed myself a bargain


You've got another chance on the 5th July John. 

Alan W


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Alan W said:


> You've got another chance on the 5th July John.
> 
> Alan W


Depends if I'm working then Alan


----------

